

[video] Is this what Light Table is trying to be? - artharrison
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BjkJ1D55-4&feature=youtu.be&t=2m1s

======
marlek
If you have given this any thought instead of blindly trying to find any
information to mock Light Table, you would recognize the shallowness of your
own question. That is just one of many features of both of these tools, which
by the way have very different purposes.

